

The Founder’s Pie Calculator - kareemm
http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders%27%20Pie%20Calculator.htm

======
shaunxcode
The link in the title does not seem to work, I believe this is what it is
meant to be:
[http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders%27%20Pie%2...](http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/fd0n/35%20Founders%27%20Pie%20Calculator.htm)

